# Some North Queensland, Australia herp photos



## suri

Hi,
Just thought I'd bring some photos of wild herps from the region I live in. Hope you enjoy.









Northern Death adder









Common Green Tree Snake









Brown Tree snake juvenile









Leaf tail gecko









Small eyed snake









Another brown tree snake









Coastal Carpet python









Northern Red Belly Black snake









Pale-headed snake









Black Whip snake









Burton's legless lizard









Box-patterened gecko









Amethyst/ Scrub python









Coastal Carpet Python


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Fantastic pics, there's a few snakes there i'd never seen before, i especially like the Common Green Tree Snake :no1:


----------



## suri

Thanks, they're pretty cool little guys. Colubrids. Come in a tonne of different colour forms. Black back with yellow belly seems to be the most common in my area. But I've seen them range from blue through all the greens and even one yellow specimen. They like to puff up as a defense and show their blue skin between their scales.


----------



## white

what town are from?.I recently visited Daintree village


----------



## Trice

Hey Hey Suri  welcome to the forum!
I really do have to come over and visit some time in the future


----------



## suri

Eastern Bearded Dragon (Different species to the Inlands, which are the commonly kept ones in the hobby)









Roth's Tree Frog









Bandy-bandy


Daintree Village is several hours north of here. Nice up there though isn't it? See anything cool?


----------



## white

suri said:


> image
> Eastern Bearded Dragon (Different species to the Inlands, which are the commonly kept ones in the hobby)
> 
> image
> Roth's Tree Frog
> 
> image
> Bandy-bandy
> 
> 
> Daintree Village is several hours north of here. Nice up there though isn't it? See anything cool?


so where you from?the only things i saw were an amythest python and some kind of yellow viper that eats kane toads


----------



## suri

That's very bizarre. We don't have any vipers in Australia. We have got a fresh water snake called a keelback, which can eat small cane toads and survive. How big was your Amethyst? 
I live in Proserpine, but I travel the coast alot. 

Last pics I'm putting up for the day 








Legless lizard Delma tincta









Green Tree frog









Central Netted Dragon









Eastern Bearded Dragon









Lace monitor









Juvenile yellow spot monitor


----------



## white

i don't know if it was a viper,it was bright yellow and had a large head.it was outside a resturant and the waiter said it eats cane toads.


----------



## suri

yeah i dunno :S the only bright yellow snakes I know of from that area are juvenile green tree pythons, failing that I'm sorry I couldn't tell you unless I saw a photo. And I'm pretty sure the only thing we have that can eat canetoads and survive is a keel back. But their head isn't massive compared to their body


----------



## charliet

Nice! I'm heading up to Prosperine in 10 days. Any tips for seeing some Scrubbies / Carpets while I'm there?


----------



## suri

The Scrubbies are from some of my trips further north, around the Cairns and Tully region. There are some gorgeous carpets on the roads at night around proserpine though. Try the backroad from Proserpine to sugarloaf. They seem to hang out on that at night quite a bit. Might also find some spotted pythons and brown tree snakes at night.


----------



## charliet

Thought so. A friend's brother works in one of the national parks up north, so will try to see if he can take me out on a herping trip at some point. And thanks for the tip, will head out with a torch & camera whilst I'm there!


----------



## xvickyx

Great photos


----------



## Wama

I lived in Australia many many years ago, seeing those pics. God i miss that place. Thanks for sharing : victory:


----------



## 34531

Lovely photos. Some spiders please...


----------



## Love Pets

For me,Australia is the most amazing place in the World,I hope that I will visit it some day.
Is _delma tincta _imitating the pale-headed snake?


----------



## Testudo Man

Cracking shots here...

Im surprised more "forum snake people" havent commented on this thread?!


----------



## suri

Hi Love Pets, I don't think Delma Tincta is imitating the pale head, more like it has survived so well because its colours imitate that of a juvenile eastern brown, one of our most deadly venomous snakes. 
Forever 20 one, I have some pics of Australian spiders I can put up. I'm not a huge spider person myself, I think they're cool, but I don't go out looking for them and subsequently don't take -alot- of photos of them. But I'll have a look back through my stuff. 
Thanks for the kind comments guys. Here's one from a couple nights ago. Brown tree snake again. These guys are as common as flies, very funny little things. Could see this one for hundreds of meters up the road as he sat in the S bend waiting for a car to come along lol


----------

